# Social work in Canada?



## ItsJoJo (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm a qualified social worker currently living in Northern Ireland. I'm 25, single and expecting my first child. There is very little keeping me in this little country right now and with hardly any work prospects (thank you recession), and a little one on the way I am looking into immigrating for a better life for the both of us.

Moving is not new to me, I was born in holland and lived in South Africa for 7 years (I am a British citizen though). I have some distant relatives in Canada and we nearly moved there instead of Africa many moons ago. I believe there are good prospects for social workers in Canada and would love some advice if anybody has any!

I have been qualified since 2010 and hold a BSc (hons) Social Work. Unfortunately due ton the currency economic climate I am finding it near impossible to find permanent work in the field. I am presently a relief member of staff in a juvenile secure residential facility (a borstal) working 70hrs a week with no holiday or benefits. I need a change and I need some permanency. 

If anyone can advise on the social work job side of things and also some general info (real advice, not the wishy washy advice I keep finding on the web) I would be forever in your debt. 

Thank you, 

Joanne


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The Canadian Government is presently revamping its immigration system. Consequently the SKILLED WORKERS programme is suspended. A new list of acceptable occupations will be announced in the next few months. Social Workers were on the previous list and could/probably be on the new one. In the meantime you may want to check about the equalization of your qualifications to Canadian standards. Have you any thoughts as to what part/area of Canada interests you?


----------



## ItsJoJo (Dec 20, 2012)

Toronto/Calgary/ottowa possibly? Vancouver looks lovely but I hear it is rather wet and I'd take snow over rain any day (living in Ireland I see enough rain, and want to get away from it!). 

I read about the suspension, but I would want to wait until my baby is maybe 2 until I move (so a few years yet as I'm not due until June). I'm just trying to do my homework now about immigrating so I know the score. I just want a better life for my wee one and myself and I think canada could offer us that. At the moment I'm pregnant with no permanent job (despite being a qualified professional), living back with my parents and waiting on a council flat in one of our not so lovely housing estates (think paramilitaries, druggies, sectarianism and hooliganism). Northern Ireland is still recovering from a 40 year civil war and the after affects are still evident. 

Where would I find out about equalising my degree?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Vancouver is a beautiful city but does get more than its fair share of rain and it can be very expensive. 
For Ontario Home :: Ontario College of Social Workers and Social Service Workers
For Albertahttp://www.acsw.ab.ca/


----------



## ItsJoJo (Dec 20, 2012)

ThanK you  I also believe that there is a large population of Irish moving to Saskatoon? Are job prospects there favourable?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Saskatchewan is booming and most Irish that have gone there are tradespeople. Presumably as its population expands more social workers are required.


----------

